
Diversity Crisis in AI, 2017 edition - rmeertens
http://www.fast.ai/2017/08/16/diversity-crisis/
======
anasayubi
I don't see how you plan on targeting diversity within AI by hosting classes
in a concrete location (that too in the US). You want diversity? Send your
employees abroad to 3rd world countries. I lead a university society in
Pakistan that focuses on raising awareness and expertise in AI. We're in dire
need of mentors and experts.

------
DarkKomunalec
> guess what the diversity stats of the Google Brain team is? It is ~94% male
> with 44 men and just 3 women and over 70% White.

She has a point complaining about the 94% males, but as the US is 72.4% white,
I don't see what's wrong with "over 70% White".

> just 3% of Google’s technical employees are Black or Latino

Heh, Asians are once again not diverse enough to even mention.

